# Well, I'm going pro



## ynot2k (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been lurking this forum for a while now, so I feel I have the authorization to post this.

I've been a back yard BBQ pit master for quite a few years now.  I started a catering business about 2 years ago, which did well.  I've decided to go pro - my own BBQ joint.

Jeff's Texas Style BBQ will be opening in early January in Marysville, WA.  Yeah, I know what you're thinking...but I'm doing it Austin authentic.  Post Oak imported from Texas, all wood smoking, CAB beef, meat by the pound on butcher paper on trays...the whole deal.  If you've ever been to the BBQ joints in Central Texas, you know what I'm talking about, and doing up here in Washington.  A sign in my joint says "Welcome to Austin NW".  I'm hoping to offer my customers a true Central Texas BBQ experience.  I think it will be a lot of fun.  Wish me luck - it's not going to be easy.  Advice is welcome and appreciated, especially from experienced BBQ joint owners.

Keep smokin',

Jeff


----------



## link (Dec 3, 2015)

I was recently in Irvine, Tx for a week and was taken to the Hard 8 for lunch my first day there. I then had dinner there 3 times that week. I could not get enough.

I wish you luck with your place.

Link


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats and good luck with your endeavour!


----------



## jcbigler (Dec 4, 2015)

Congrats. 

I'm considering a pro operation myself. Have been talking to some people about it. 

I definitely want to hear more about your endeavor. And post some pics of your place!


----------



## mountain-worm (Dec 4, 2015)

Good luck and best wishes for success, from Erie PA.


----------



## muralboy (Dec 4, 2015)

Good luck. You're a lucky man to be able to pursue your passion


----------



## tropics (Dec 4, 2015)

Best of luck to you!!

Richie


----------



## mowin (Dec 4, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## floridasteve (Dec 4, 2015)

I envy you!  Good luck and do keep us posted.  I'd love to see some pictures of your smokers.
:points:


----------



## freiesleben (Dec 4, 2015)

The best of luck to you Jeff, I think you will do great.

I actually have a dream of opening a Texas BBQ joint in Denmark(Europe), when I move back home :)


----------



## shoebe (Dec 4, 2015)

We get up that way 2 or 3 times a year, next time we are up that way, we will stop by...just up the road for us...best of luck


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 4, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

Hope it work out great

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2015)

Give em hell and some darn good Q!

Keep us informed and show some shop pics


----------



## ynot2k (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll post up some pics soon.  Thanks so much for all the good wishes.  Health department makes their final (hopefully) inspection on Tuesday, then I can actually bring some food in to the joint and start cooking.  Going to do a week or so of "practice" to make sure the work flow and recipes are on point, then do a soft opening for family and friends.  Soft opening will be gratis, tips only (I'm sure the invitees will more than pay for the food).  Then a week lag before the big Grand Opening of January 2nd.  Employees need training and lots of stuff needs a bit of work still, but I'm pretty much ready to go.  The fun part is about to start - can't wait!

Jeff

Jeff's Texas Style BBQ

Marysville, WA


----------



## phlogustus (Jan 5, 2016)

How did the grand opening go? Pics?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 5, 2016)

Jeff, post an address. I'll drive up this weekend to sample.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 10, 2016)

I met Jeff today and sampled his brisket, pulled pork, baked beans and cole slaw. The verdict is: *Excellent!* In fact, my son scarffed most of my pulled pork while Jeff was showing me his smoker out back.

Brisket was tender and juicy, and using post oak imported from Texas gave it a flavor I've never experienced before. He says it smells like Austin, and I'll have to defer to his experience, as I've never been there. But I hope that IS what Austin smells like, because it is fantastic! The pulled pork was very flavorful also, and each had a great smoke ring. Beans and cole slaw were great, too. He also serves beer by the cup, which is a first for me in this area. I don't think anyone else does, that I know of. Beer and BBQ just naturally go together, I think. He also serves smoked turkey and hot links, which I'll try next time.

I, myself, don't have the intestinal fortitude to open my own place, but I'm glad Jeff does. And he's putting in 16 hour days to make sure he's doing it right. So I'd encourage all the locals to trek up to Marysville and try it out. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2016)

Jeff, Congrats on the new adventure....   If I head west I'll stop in....   You may make Marysville famous...   Back in the 50's, it was famous for pies...  I ate a lot of pies in that restaurant / diner or what ever it was....  I think they moved to Arlington....  Don't know if they are still around or not....  

Anywho.....  best of luck.....  I'm sure the skill is more than adequate....


----------



## kovaku (Jan 10, 2016)

Good luck with your new BBQ joint. That is my dad's dream to open his one day hopefully it will happen as he makes some dang good Louisiana Q.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2016)

Good luck! I think a lot of us would like to have the courage to do the same. I wish I had the knowledge I have now 40 years ago. I think I would have tried it then. I'm sure you will be a success.


----------



## whistech (Jan 10, 2016)

Wishing the Best to you.    Good central Texas BBQ is hard to beat.


----------



## lemans (Jan 10, 2016)

I envy you  I would love to open a bar b cue joint here in Jackson nj .. I wish you good luck


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks so much to all of you for the best wishes!  The hours are long, but the smoke smells sweet!  In a few months maybe I'll even get a day off LOL.

I still promise to take pictures and post them up.  I've been a little busy.

Great meeting you mneeley490!  Thanks for the great review here and please do stop in any time for some BBQ and brew.

Cheer all!

Jeff













insidesign2.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 10, 2016


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Some pics - hopefully I'll have time to upload more later.

Jeff













3076_951297531620922_2603421038632784874_n.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 13, 2016


















934161_958913780859297_687155398696760789_n.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 13, 2016


















1513684_959340174149991_8220380709614801560_n.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 13, 2016


















12227087_927062620711080_8120647381445563840_n.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 13, 2016


----------



## humdinger (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats Jeff. You're literally living the dream (with 16 hour work days you'll be hallucinating in no time!)

Keep the smoke rolling and they'll keep coming. Be sure to let us know if you get any awards.


----------



## phlogustus (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome spread. Thanks for the pics. Good luck on future sell outs!


----------



## jcbigler (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks good. You just have the one smoker?


----------



## pinebarrensbbq (Jan 14, 2016)

Lemans said:


> I envy you  I would love to open a bar b cue joint here in Jackson nj .. I wish you good luck


Shoot me a PM sometime. I'm in Waretown and have an online jerky and local BBQ catering business. I started at my friends BBQ joint in seaside called chop shop BBQ some years back and learned the ropes. Sadly, due to a combat injury I can't work. I can however be self employed. We should grab a cold one sometime.


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 15, 2016)

JCBigler said:


> Looks good. You just have the one smoker?


Right now just the Klose offset on trailer and a Southern Pride SPK-500, also on trailer.  (I'm ready to make a fast getaway just in case LOL)

Big meats on Klose, small meats on the SPK-500.  Using post oak imported from Central Texas.  Only burning 10-12 splits a day (both smokers are very economical)

I'll be chatting with David Klose down in Houston soon about a bigger offset.

Thanks all for the words of encouragement - so far so good, and it's getting better every day!

Jeff


----------



## mark wieland (Jan 15, 2016)

Good for you Jeff!  I too am starting a BBQ business.  I am going to get my feet wet with a concession trailer with a Cadillac Rotisserie smoker.  I have not picked a particular style yet, but all that will be worked out before April when I hope to open.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2016)

Mark Wieland said:


> Good for you Jeff!  I too am starting a BBQ business.  I am going to get my feet wet with a concession trailer with a Cadillac Rotisserie smoker.  I have not picked a particular style yet, but all that will be worked out before April when I hope to open.  Good Luck!!!










...   When you get your smoker, would you please post pics...   Not too many pictures of rotisseries on here.....   Thanks....

Dave


----------



## mark wieland (Jan 15, 2016)

You bet.  It won't be until the middle of March though.  I happen to also be a professional photographer, so you can count on photos to come!

Mark


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## barrelcooker (Jan 16, 2016)

Ill be making it a point to stop in somday when your famous.


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 21, 2016)

barrelcooker said:


> Ill be making it a point to stop in somday when your famous.


When I'm famous?  Haha.  I'm just trying to make good BBQ and hopefully make a buck or two.

Although, the Food Network will be showing my ugly mug on Saturday, January 23rd at 6:30pm.  The show is called "Top 5 Restaurants - Best Ribs".  I'll be the guy eating spare ribs at Louis Mueller's BBQ in Taylor, TX.

Let me know if you see me....I'm doing a free Spare Rib promotion while the show is on from 6:30-7:00 at my joint.

Famous?  Hardly.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 22, 2016)

On the "To-Do-List" Saturday Night.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey a big thumbs up for introducing that part of the country to the Best style of BBQ ever !!    I may be a little prejudice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## driedstick (Jan 22, 2016)

Congrats!! I am to be heading over of a Mariners game this summer (or two) I will have to come and see ya.!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker - Stay very happy 

DS


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 23, 2016)

This forum and it's members are just too much!  Thanks for the kind words of support.

We had our biggest day yet today - sold out of all meats before closing time...and I've been increasing the amount of meat on the smoker incrementally over our first 3 weeks.  Could not believe the lunch and dinner rushes tonight - insane!  Last couple in line said "What do you have left?  We'll take it all!"

Another day tomorrow.  Light the fires at 6am and service starts at 11am.  Free Rib promotion tomorrow, so lots of racks prepped and ready in the walk-in.  Looking for another big day.  I ordered some stanchions to control the line a bit better, but they're not here yet.  Tomorrow the line will be a zoo!  

Happy smokin' to all and to all a good night.

Jeff













12510283_962063287211013_7130597599614169295_n.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 23, 2016


----------



## muralboy (Jan 23, 2016)

Congrats on the sell out. Can't wait to see and hear more


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2016)

FANTASTIC  and CONGRATS   Keep up that great Q

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Jan 23, 2016)

Awesome!!!Keep up the great work - way to live the dream 

A full smoker is a happy smoker - stay happy 

DS


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2016)

Well, didn't see you....   Some guy from Seattle....    BUT I think Muellers got screwed....   those beef ribs are #1 in my book....   nothing better....   and I notice he leaves the membrane on for moistness...    Very good  plan on all ribs....


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 24, 2016)

I was the guy "from Seattle".


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2016)

Very cool Jeff, congrats on your new BBQ joint! Sounds like your getting some good business and that's great.

I was born and raised very near Marysville, in Mt. Vernon, WA,  went to college at ECC, and moved to Montana in 1992. I still have relatives and friends in Western WA.

I get over your way once or twice a year and I will definitely stop in for some Texas style Que!

Talk to you soon and best of luck with your new endeavor.

John - Montana


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2016)

YNOT2K said:


> I was the guy "from Seattle".


Well then..... Guess what.....   I saw you on the  tube....  You don't look the same as in your picture....   (back to the camera)....  but that's expected....


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 27, 2016)

Draft beer - great with BBQ.













10364125_949036021847073_3952577084371230992_n.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 27, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jan 27, 2016)

That's the guy I saw on TV......   Cool........   Thanks...


----------



## pinebarrensbbq (Jan 29, 2016)

My BBQ took off like wildfire. I'm in NJ and my jerky has orders coming in from Kodiak and North Pole Alaska. I've also had about 4 catering jobs for the Super Bowl so far. Aside from the jerky and pulled pork catering jobs, j also sell my dry rubs and BBQ sauce.


----------



## b-one (Jan 29, 2016)

Congrats! Great to hear your doing so well!


----------



## pinebarrensbbq (Jan 29, 2016)

b-one said:


> Congrats! Great to hear your doing so well!


Well, it doesn't hurt that theirs only about 4 BBQ places in 2 counties where I'm at. Plus, 2 of them don't smoke their Q on site. They get the pre made frozen stuff and then "smoke" it. The restaurant depot where I get my supplies and meat from sells damn near everything Q related in the frozen section so they get it there, add some BBQ sauce and reheat it.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2016)

OK....  Now I'm showing my age and lack of memory....  Just downloaded my camera for some pics I took.....  

Low and behold I found pics I took of the TV during the show......  You recognize anyone....   HAHAHAHAHA.....

...click on pics to enlarge...













001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 30, 2016


















002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 30, 2016


----------



## bigred77 (Jan 30, 2016)

This is awesome to follow,  congrats on the early success!!!


----------



## ynot2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Some of the fun we're having....













20160206_175925_resized.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Feb 10, 2016


















20160207_130437_resized.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Feb 10, 2016


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 11, 2016)

Way to go, Jeff!


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2016)

YNOT2K said:


> Some of the fun we're having....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three things,  Love your sign,  A Sold Out Sign is a good thing , and that brisket looks Fantastic

Gary


----------



## jcbigler (Feb 12, 2016)

Whatever you do, don't start cooking more meat. Just raise your prices.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 12, 2016)

YNOT2K said:


> I've been lurking this forum for a while now, so I feel I have the authorization to post this.
> 
> I've been a back yard BBQ pit master for quite a few years now.  I started a catering business about 2 years ago, which did well.  I've decided to go pro - my own BBQ joint.
> 
> ...


Good for you and congrats.I live right here in the middle of Central Tx between Austin and San Antonio and have worked with a lot of good pitmasters around Lockhart and Luling. I hope you do well my friend. Have a blast doing what you enjoy and good luck your way.

HT


----------



## ynot2k (Feb 13, 2016)

Drinking an IPA after a 14-1/2 hour day.  Sold out again tonight.  We close at 7pm, but we still had at least a dozen customers in line at closing, so we didn't get the OPEN sign turned off.  More customers...more customers...SOLD OUT!

Not our biggest Friday so far, but close.  We're up about 30% from our first week.

As far as making more meat or raising prices, our margins are set right where I want them.  What we need to make this thing really take off is more first time customers.  This week the Mayor of Marysville, WA came for a visit and did a ribbon cutting ceremony.  A story about us will be coming soon in the local newspapers.  Also, the owner of a local, and very large, advertising firm has decided, apparently to champion us - he does a radio show every Saturday morning on KIRO FM (pretty big station out here) and has been talking us up (for free) on his show.  Last Saturday he talked with the host (he is the co-host) for almost 6 minutes about us - he said things like "the best brisket on the planet" and "you'd be an idiot not to go there" and "it's worth the drive from anywhere".  I chatted with him on Sunday (his 4th visit) and asked what he expected from me in return.  He said "Can I have some free brisket baked beans?".  LOL.  He bought 1# of moist brisket, ate it, then took 4# of moist brisket to go.  I asked who the brisket to go was for - he said "Me!".

Tomorrow is going to be another long day - light the fires at 6am, make sauces, make pinto beans, make brisket chili, make smoked pork chile verde, etc, etc, etc.

Thanks so much for the words of encouragement and hoping ya'll have a great night.  I'm going to finish my IPA now.

Jeff

Jeff's Texas Style BBQ

www.facebook.com/JeffsTexasStyleBBQ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2016)

Way too cool....  Congrats again....


----------



## gearjammer (Feb 13, 2016)

If you make it, they will come.  CONGRATULATIONS

  Keep on smokin'              Ed


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 13, 2016)

LOL, I knew it!













resized_joseph-ducreux-meme-generator-huzzah-you-h



__ mneeley490
__ Feb 13, 2016


----------



## smokinpapist (Feb 14, 2016)

Next time I'm in Seattle I'm there. Looks great Jeff. I hope for you continued success. You could be the Northwest's Aaron Franklin. Time to go hipster. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ynot2k (Feb 14, 2016)

Had a visit from the Honorable Mayor of Marysville, WA, Jon Nehring last week.  Ribbon cutting ceremony.  Press should have the pics and story soon, we'll see.













12697496_978486635568678_4279609975370445111_o.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Feb 14, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2016)

Way too cool...  Congrats....


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2016)

*A BIG TEXAS CONGRATULATIONS     WELL DONE     *

*     *

*  EVERYBODY NEEDS TO EXPERIENCE GOOD TEXAS BBQ*


----------



## chad e (Feb 20, 2016)

Haven't even received my smoker yet but got a good feeling about people making a living off what they learned here. Best wishes on continued success


----------



## ynot2k (Mar 23, 2016)

Still having fun!

~Jeff













12809688_1002977989786209_1334012826035205977_n.jp



__ ynot2k
__ Mar 23, 2016


















10383006_999170533500288_8656799660455208789_n.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Mar 23, 2016


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 23, 2016)

Do you deliver?

C'mon it's only a couple thousand miles.

Keep on smokin'                                       Ed


----------



## mkriet (Mar 23, 2016)

This looks amazing. I wish I could start a business like this.  I joke with my wife that someday I will have a BBQ joint that also sells home brew.  Maybe some day it can be my hobby job


----------



## jp61 (Mar 23, 2016)

Jeff, congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish you much success!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 24, 2016)

YNOT2K said:


> Still having fun!
> 
> ~Jeff
> 
> ...


What time do I need to get in Line,  Wow those look great  "Meaty"


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ah, man... Where'd you get those, Jeff? I can never find any ribs cut like that around here.

And you need to get that website up and running, so I can find out about stuff like this beforehand.


----------



## ynot2k (Mar 24, 2016)

These are Plate Ribs - bones are about 11" long.  IMPS 123A (untrimmed) or 123B (trimmed).  I can get them occasionally but only in master cases - around 75# per case.  That gets me 12 racks.  Racks are 3 ribs and weigh approximately 6# ea.  Finished cooked weight on this rack was 4.7#, so one bone averages about 1.5#.  Hoping to be able to get them consistently enough to have Beef Rib Fridays throughout the summer.

Cheers!


----------



## b-one (Mar 24, 2016)

Wish you were closer so I could get some of those massive ribs!


----------



## jcbigler (Mar 26, 2016)

YNOT2K said:


> These are Plate Ribs - bones are about 11" long.  IMPS 123A (untrimmed) or 123B (trimmed).  I can get them occasionally but only in master cases - around 75# per case.  That gets me 12 racks.  Racks are 3 ribs and weigh approximately 6# ea.  Finished cooked weight on this rack was 4.7#, so one bone averages about 1.5#.  Hoping to be able to get them consistently enough to have Beef Rib Fridays throughout the summer.
> 
> Cheers!



I always wondered why the plate ribs are so hard to get. I mean every cow has them, a set on each side, just like brisket. Seems that they would be more common. Do the ribs get taken apart and used for something else?


----------



## ynot2k (Mar 29, 2016)

A bit more fun we're having here....

~Jeff













japcheddar.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160329_145349_resized_1.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160329_144838_resized_1.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Mar 29, 2016


----------



## seenred (Mar 30, 2016)

Jeff,  congrats on your continued and growing success!  It's good to see that you're still having fun and growing your business.  I've never made it up to the PNW, but its on my bucket list...and when I get up there, I'll definitely be making it a point to visit your place.

Best wishes and continued success!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## alanh (Mar 30, 2016)

Congratulations on your business! As a south Texas man we always cook with live oak,post oak and mesquite and sometimes we might throw a chunk of pecan in the mix. How are you getting post oak delivered way up there?


----------



## ynot2k (Apr 1, 2016)

AlanH said:


> Congratulations on your business! As a south Texas man we always cook with live oak,post oak and mesquite and sometimes we might throw a chunk of pecan in the mix. How are you getting post oak delivered way up there?


I have a supplier who has the Post Oak shipped up here for us.  I'm the only joint up here using it, I think.


----------



## ynot2k (Apr 11, 2016)

www.jeffstexasstylebbq.com













Screen Shot 2016-04-11 at 9.18.27 AM.png



__ ynot2k
__ Apr 11, 2016


----------



## ynot2k (Oct 27, 2016)

A bit over nine months in and this happened!

http://best.cityvoter.com/award/jef...ce=admin&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=cv0065


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## seenred (Oct 27, 2016)

YNOT2K said:


> A bit over nine months in and this happened!
> 
> http://best.cityvoter.com/award/jef...ce=admin&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=cv0065



That's awesome Jeff...congrats!  Must be a great honor, but I'd say you've earned it!  Thumbs Up

:congratulation_graphics_2:

Red


----------



## bigred77 (Oct 27, 2016)

awesome


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2016)

I think a huge CONGRATULATIONS is warranted for being chosen best BBQ in all of Seattle, WA.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 27, 2016)

YNOT2K said:


> I've been lurking this forum for a while now, so I feel I have the authorization to post this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulation and good luck!  It is a huge step and no small investment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ynot2k (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks fellow smokers.


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 27, 2016)

WOW

THAT IS AWESOME!  Congratulations [emoji]128079[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji][emoji]128079[/emoji]


----------



## lemans (Oct 28, 2016)

I think that's awesome.. if you have the capital, you definitely have the motivation and the know how..
   Much luck
Lemans


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like you're making a name for yourself up there! 

Great job! Wish I could have beef rib Fridays every week!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Oct 28, 2016)

Dude that's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## gary s (Oct 28, 2016)

A Big Congrats from East Texas. You are doing it right. The rest of the Country need to be exposed to Texas style Brisket

Great job

Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 28, 2016)

Fantastic job, Jeff! I knew it from the first moment I tasted it.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 28, 2016)

Jeff, you just gave my wife and I a reason to return to Seattle!  Congratulations on the absolutely amazing accomplishment, and having the cojones to follow your dream.


----------



## betaboy (Oct 28, 2016)

Heck yeah! Way to go! Not an easy task and to have it so successful as well is just awesome!


----------



## ynot2k (Oct 28, 2016)

What a great forum we have here!  So glad to be a part of it!

Oh, and Dirtsailor203  -  we're doing the beef plate ribs on Saturdays now instead of Fridays - they sell out so fast that most customers who work on Friday never had a chance.  Now they all have a chance!

Thanks again to all - it has been quite a ride!

Jeff


----------



## b-one (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats Jeff, that's a outstanding accomplishment!


----------



## ynot2k (Oct 28, 2016)

jeff-s-texas-style-bbq-winners-certificate.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Oct 28, 2016






We're doing pretty good on Yelp! too.

https://www.yelp.com/biz/jeffs-texas-style-bbq-marysville


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 29, 2016)

Great Job will be stopping in soon all looks awesome


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome job!!


----------



## disco (Nov 1, 2016)

Great!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 10, 2018)

Stopped by Jeff's place again today for lunch. Brisket was so beautiful, I should have thought to take a pic. Not sure how he gets it so moist and tender; I think it hangs together solely by surface tension when sliced.  My wife had a smoked turkey sandwich, which she said was fantastic. I don't know for sure, as she wouldn't share. (She goes to Weight Watchers, which assigns points to food. You are only supposed to eat so many point per day. Apparently they believe that turkey is ZERO points, so she can eat as much of that as she wants.)


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 10, 2018)

Congrats Jeff for following your passion and dreams! Knock it out the park and keep 'em talkin about you and coming back for more!


----------



## ynot2k (Feb 17, 2018)

Yeehaw!  Good to see you mneeley490!  Glad your wife liked the Smoked Turkey Breast too!  See you next time.
~Jeff


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 17, 2018)

Great Jeff! :D
Love a great success story-saga.
I'll be forwarding links to our Daughter and SIL up there, and their 5 kids, and one Great Grandson.
I hope we can stop in in June.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 17, 2018)

Good deal chasing your dream., show 'em how we do things in Texas. BTW - I am in the TX Hill Couintry - New Braunfels.

HT


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 29, 2018)

Well our friend Jeff here, got a good write up in the local paper this morning!
https://www.heraldnet.com/life/this-barbecue-joint-in-marsyville-stays-true-to-the-texas-style/


----------

